# WNBA star comes out of the closet!



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

> -- Houston Comets forward Sheryl Swoopes is opening up about being a lesbian, telling a magazine that she's ``tired of having to hide my feelings about the person I care about.''
> 
> Swoopes, honored last month as the WNBA's Most Valuable Player, told ESPN The Magazine for a story on newsstands Wednesday that she didn't always know she was gay and fears that coming out could jeopardize her status as a role model.




LINK


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

Wow. Good for her. Though I hardly follow women's basketball, even I've heard of Sheryl Swoopes. My guess is that she'll take a lot less crap and receive much more support than she thinks. I'm not sure how thrilled the WNBA will be, but among fans and just folks, I imagine most people will either not care or in fact applaud her for her honesty.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Interesting story, but I guess most people won't care about this story because most people don't follow the WNBA at all. However, sooner or later there will be a star player in the NBA or the NFL who comes out of the closet, and that will be a really big deal. The sports fan culture in this country is pretty homophobic and I think a prominent gay player could be our generation's Jackie Robinson.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

doesnt she have a son and husband..........


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Good for Swoopes. She's still my favorite player.http://sports.espn.go.com/wnba/news/story?id=2203853

More. Her "wife" is former Comets assistant coach Alisa Scott. Wow!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I agree with RP. It's not a big deal because the WNBA is a blip on a sports radar. Heck if a woman is a lesbian in sports is not the big story (since that is the implication with so many anyway, which is not right). When a male athlete that is in a team sport admits he's gay, that will be a brew-haha.


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

This was a shock...seriously. I dont know if I like the WNBa anymore. Im so glad I changed my username.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> doesnt she have a son and husband..........


Divorced the man in around 1998, but still has the son. This relationship had nothing to do with the breakup of her marriage, I think she also said. This is a choice for her.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

HotGirlTracie said:


> This was a shock...seriously. I dont know if I like the WNBa anymore. Im so glad I changed my username.


Tracie, don't be silly. You know you're gonna be the first person at the Comets games next seson...right on side of me. 

I honestly could care less is she's [email protected] or not.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

HotGirlTracie said:


> This was a shock...seriously. I dont know if I like the WNBa anymore. Im so glad I changed my username.


Care to elaborate? The part about not knowing if you like the WNBA anymore. I'm not trying to goad you here, but I'm really not understanding how A causes B in your mind.


----------



## fan01 (Oct 26, 2005)

Kudos for Sheryl. As hard as it must be to come out of the closet just on a personal / family scale, to do it on a international scale is just phenomenal for her. 

Her career is far from over and besides the AFA or AMA or whatever those "Associations" are called that inflame biggotry, I really don't think people are going to care. As a matter of fact, most will probably forget by the time the WNBA season begins again.

:clap:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Wow, it takes a BIG story like this to attract posters. Please come again.


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

kawika said:


> Care to elaborate? The part about not knowing if you like the WNBA anymore. I'm not trying to goad you here, but I'm really not understanding how A causes B in your mind.



I dont understand your question.


[email protected] Stacie. I know huh! :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

It doesn't matter to me if she came out or not, as long as she continues to kick some butt on the court! You go girl!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Kitty said:


> It doesn't matter to me if she came out or not, as long as she continues to kick some butt on the court! You go girl!


I agree. Her sex life isn't going to have anything to do with her basketball game. I don't see why people care to be honest.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Not surprised. But why would coming out of the closet make someone like the WNBA less?

I mean shoot, Dennis Rodman is bisexual and people still love him.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

IIRC, she was the "heterosexual type" the league marketed when it first began. She was one of their biggest stars and they put her out there big time during her pregnancy and she went along with it.

No one really cares about the WNBA, so is this really news?

Now, the next question will be, "is the majority of the league gay?"


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

shes funny


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

> No one really cares about the WNBA, so is this really news?


hahaha


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

HotGirlTracie said:


> I dont understand your question.


Err, OK. So, presumably you've been a WNBA fan. You like watching women's basketball. Cool. The top player has announced that she's fallen in love with another woman, and now, as a result of that, you think you think you might not like the WNBA. 

This is a non-sequitur for me (eg if Kaka or Ronaldo or Landon Donovan or whomever announced he was gay, it wouldn't make me any less a fan of his, much less cause me to say I wasn't sure I liked soccer anymore)...so I was genuinely curious as to how one woman making a public statement about her romantic/sexual interests would cause a person to think they may no longer be a fan of a particular sport.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't understand how she could marry and have a kid, then later on in her life realize she was gay. I just think she is attracted to the personality of this woman so much, that she has decided to turn lesbian. The fact that she is around so many women all the time (most women are not) only strengthened her feelings perhaps.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This is another case for in the closet gays being homophobic before they discover themselves. Swoopes left the UT basketball team after she found out the majority of the team comprised of lesbians.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, this came out of nowhere....


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Good for her.


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

kawika said:


> Err, OK. So, presumably you've been a WNBA fan. You like watching women's basketball. Cool. The top player has announced that she's fallen in love with another woman, and now, as a result of that, you think you think you might not like the WNBA.
> 
> This is a non-sequitur for me (eg if Kaka or Ronaldo or Landon Donovan or whomever announced he was gay, it wouldn't make me any less a fan of his, much less cause me to say I wasn't sure I liked soccer anymore)...so I was genuinely curious as to how one woman making a public statement about her romantic/sexual interests would cause a person to think they may no longer be a fan of a particular sport.



I still like the Wnba its just...different now. Plus, Sheryl plays for my favorite team so....


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> This is another case for in the closet gays being homophobic before they discover themselves. Swoopes left the UT basketball team after she found out the majority of the team comprised of lesbians.



http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3419208

Swoopes and her wife Alisa "Scottie" Scott, former Comets assistant coach.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

http://www.justbball.com/forums/showthread.php?p=96483#post96483


An old T-mac article on gay NBA players.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

arenas809 said:


> Now, the next question will be, "is the majority of the league gay?"


That's a good question, it would actually seem that way. Most girls who are into sports like football or basketball are intimidating to most men anyway, so it would seem that way.

I think however, it's more unlikely for there to be an NBA star being gay, but there is a chance. But a lot more unlikely in the NBA than in the WNBA.

And even if a guy was gay in the NBA, I highly doubt he'll come out until after his career is over, because let's face it, men and women are different.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Then again, who cares about the WNBA, I'm actually here to see reactions from the people who like the WNBA (which I find extremely boring, sorry), because homosexuality in itself is a highly controversial issue to many groups in the United States.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

Well, yeah, as people have noted, it's less of story simply because the WNBA is considered a niche sport but also because, as opposed to a male basketball star announcing he's gay, it reinforces, rather than undermines, the stereotypes people have about athletes. 

If a male athlete comes out in one of the Big Three American team sports it's almost going to have to be someone like Swoopes, ie one of the very best players and a sure Hall-of-Famer. Which means they not only have to be gay but be a big star. Having all those things be true (not just gay, but a big star AND willing to become a poster-boy/lightning rod, both pro and anti) seems remote to me. The other way, though, is that since kids are coming out younger and younger these days, it seems like...so if there's a gifted high school basketball/football/baseball player who comes out at 17, it's more a matter of him being able to rise through the ranks and become a top professional being openly gay from the begining. It still seems unlikely to me, but the second scenario actually seems more likely to me than the first, were it to happen. 

And certainly, just from a WNBA marketing POV, is it a good or not good thing to try to cater to the lesbian market? The market is there, and they will support you. But obviously the downside is that you end being labled as a "gay sport" which while it would provide a steady income/market, really inhibits the growth of the sport into other markets. (and may very well contract whatever growth you have had among straight families and potential participants.) From what little I've observed, it appears the WNBA has been trying to walk a very fine line of winking at the lesbian community that "we're cool" but trying to present themselves as this middle-America, straight-moms-who-just-like-to-hoop league for image purposes. It's a very interesting, weird dilemna, actually. 

HGT: You know, I'm not going to judge you here. I'm sure it will be an adjustment, but my bet is that next season when you're watching a Comets game, the things you liked and cared about the sport will not have changed and the question of "who might be be sleeping with who" will fade into the background. I hope so, anyway


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Good post, Kawika...but, just so you know...the WNBA already has the lesbian sports dollar and doesn't have to do anything else to attract ticket buyers. As you noted, it is a built in market, and the league has tip-toed, winked and nodded in their direction, mostly not as much as the community would have preferred.

So, what else does the WNBA have to do to get more gays and lesbians to buy tickets? Are there large segments gay and lesbian women's basketball fans who have refused to support the league because none of the major stars had come out? I am serious about this point. Does anyone think there are gay fans that have not been coming to the games because they didn't think there was anyone they could relate to at the games? I really fail to see how the gay and lesbian market share is going to grow the fledgling league. That is my opinion, but I would love for someone to show me where the increased ticket sales will come from with this revelation and those to come in the future.

From what I saw at the Comets games this last WINNING season, I don't think some of those large church groups the marketing people were able to draw to the games with extra-special ticket price promotions will be showing up next year. And I am not just talking about Faith and Family day, either...there were several week-ends where there were several large groups in attendance and they announced them, and you could see the names of the church and youth groups. I don't mean to throw gasoline on a fire, but this will be an issue in Houston, Texas, no matter how much we love Sheryl Swoopes and all she has accomplished in a Comets/Team USA uniform.


----------



## fan01 (Oct 26, 2005)

http://www.wnba.com/comets/

In case you didn't know, it is "presented" by the Gay & Lesbian Yellow Pages...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/writers/jay_mohr/09/14/mohr.sports/index.html

Though I do disagree with him, you have to note the picture he presents, of those two women...


----------



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

I heard about this on Sportscenter yesterday, damn that must be hard for her, now her teammates are going to think different of her :O


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Free Arsenal said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/writers/jay_mohr/09/14/mohr.sports/index.html
> 
> Though I do disagree with him, you have to note the picture he presents, of those two women...


I can't believe they actually published that article... 



> I was afraid of offending the brutes surrounding me. These people were large and in charge, loud and proud, and very capable of beating me to within an inch of my life. Not feeling that uncomfortable since the "gangbangers versus non-gangbangers" era of the Raiders, I made sure to root for the home team, and root I did. When the giants next to me stood up to cheer, I stood up and cheered. When they booed, I booed. I didn't want them to think I was an outsider.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

aNgelo5 said:


> I heard about this on Sportscenter yesterday, damn that must be hard for her, now her teammates are going to think different of her :O


I don't think this is news to anyone close to Sheryl or anyone who follows the game, unlike ole' buddy Mohr from SI. I hope he doesn't office too close to Rebecca Lobo's husband...LOL.

And that photo is very much what you will see at a typical WNBA game. I am sorry he and his buddy were the only two males on his courtside row, because I see a lot of men at Comets games...with their wives and children. Many of them were probably drug there kicking and screaming by their wives or daughters back in 1997/1998 and have never left. They lead the cheer "Swoopes, there it is"!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Free Arsenal said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/writers/jay_mohr/09/14/mohr.sports/index.html
> 
> Though I do disagree with him, you have to note the picture he presents, of those two women...


:nonono: What an idiot?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

He's dead on. WNBA is garbage.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I always had a suspicion that she might be gay.HeinzGuderian do u know ur name is a name of a ww2 panzer tank general.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

No way!?!? I just came up with this name completely randomly. I was mashing the keyboard and this came up.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Its weird u want a name of one of Hitler's most important generals.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

HeinzGuderian said:


> He's dead on. WNBA is garbage.



Then why are you here?


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I totally disagree with this guy. 
What people forget is that the WNBA is still in it's infancy. The NBA has had decades to build up legends, dynasties and rivalries. It didn't always look like it did today. 

Let us not forget that women didn't HAVE this opportunity until very recently. Why WOULDN'T it take time to develop?

I just hope that the marketing becomes more effective and broad based. I find it offensive that they would imply that only the gay/lesbian community could possibly be interested in women's basketball. 
(Although there is wonderful support there to be sure) 
It's just another way of trying to compartmentalize female athletes.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

props for her to come out with a truth.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

cgcatsfan said:


> I totally disagree with this guy.
> What people forget is that the WNBA is still in it's infancy. The NBA has had decades to build up legends, dynasties and rivalries. It didn't always look like it did today.
> 
> Let us not forget that women didn't HAVE this opportunity until very recently. Why WOULDN'T it take time to develop?
> ...


I have to disagree with one thing... men and women are different no matter how people try to say they are equal, they are still different.

Men are more competative, and though women CAN be just as competitive, for the most part, most men really don't care to watch a bunch of women playing Basketball... yet for some reason we like watching a bunch of men playing basketball...

Also, since women also don't fund sports as well as men do, the development of the WNBA will probably be much much slower.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Then why are you here?


To support him against a bunch of evil people.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> I have to disagree with one thing... men and women are different no matter how people try to say they are equal, they are still different.
> 
> Men are more competative, and though women CAN be just as competitive, for the most part, most men really don't care to watch a bunch of women playing Basketball... yet for some reason we like watching a bunch of men playing basketball...
> 
> Also, since women also don't fund sports as well as men do, the development of the WNBA will probably be much much slower.


Interesting that you would think I said men and women are the same. Didn't say that anywhere in my post.  

As far as women not funding sports as well as men do, on the corporate level, the opportunity is developing, but not a level playing field. 
It is undeniable that men have had decades to build expertise for pay and women are just beginning to have this opportunity as pro athletes in the sport of basketball. 
How much is really because of gender difference? How much is lack of opportunity?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

cgcatsfan said:


> Interesting that you would think I said men and women are the same. Didn't say that anywhere in my post.
> 
> As far as women not funding sports as well as men do, on the corporate level, the opportunity is developing, but not a level playing field.
> It is undeniable that men have had decades to build expertise for pay and women are just beginning to have this opportunity as pro athletes in the sport of basketball.
> How much is really because of gender difference? How much is lack of opportunity?


Sorry if I misunderstood what you meant, but the fact is still that it's both a lack of opportunity and a gender difference.

It's both. Gender difference because for the most part, men have more testosterone in them which is what drives them biologically to compete. And that's about it... for the gender part.

Unequal opportunity in sports comes mainly from the social differences in society.

I'm no feminist, but I'm also not opposed to feminism, for the most part I abide by the live and let live policy.

Take care.


----------

